# Nissan Leaf in New Zealand by 2012



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

It's coming down here! Finally, we'll get factory-made EVs on the arse-end of the world! 
-------------------------​
The city of Christchurch, located in southern New Zealand is destined to become the first city to welcome Nissan’s new electric car, the Leaf.

According to the Christchurch City Council, 2012 will see the arrival of the highway-capable and affordable 5-seat electric car. The council is also making plans to have recharging points installed across the city.

Christchurch is a favourable city for electric cars due to it’s flat topography. 
More...


----------

